# «Smoky» (sy)



## Roma78 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi: My name is Roman. I’m both a lover of pigeons and an amateur genetic , and your web site is very interesting for me. I have a question for you if you don't mind. Smoky (sy) tends to lighten both the skin and beak color. My question: Does he lighten claws in pigeons? At us on a site there are disagreements on this question. Thank you in advance for your help and time.


----------

